# iracheno,iraqueno



## URUBOY

Perche' iracheno e no iraqueno iraquense , perche' si cambia la radice ?
meglio perche il cambio di q per ch essendo che la q e' una lettera pienamente italiana?


----------



## gabrigabri

URUBOY said:


> Perche' iracheno e no iraqueno iraquense , perche' si cambia la radice ?
> meglio perche il cambio di q per ch essendo che la q e' una lettera pienamente italiana?




Ciao!

La "q" è sì una lettera italiana, ma non il suono "que" pronunciato "che".
Se si scrivesse "iraqueno" si pronuncerebbe "ira qu e no"... che poi non suona neanche così male!! (Meglio di ira qu en se) .

Anche con le nazionalità ci sono delle eccezioni (perché non si dice "statunitese"??)


----------



## Angel.Aura

gabrigabri said:


> La "q" è sì una lettera italiana, ma non il suono "que" pronunciato "che".


Ottimo:  bisognava mantenere il suono  'k'. 



gabrigabri said:


> Anche con le nazionalità ci sono delle eccezioni (perché non si dice "statunitese"??)


... o statunitano?


----------



## federicoft

URUBOY said:


> Perche' iracheno e no iraqueno iraquense , perche' si cambia la radice ?
> meglio perche il cambio di q per ch essendo che la q e' una lettera pienamente italiana?



Attento all'influenza dello spagnolo: in italiano iraqueno si legge diversamente da iracheno.


----------



## URUBOY

federicoft said:


> Attento all'influenza dello spagnolo: in italiano iraqueno si legge diversamente da iracheno.


 
ma quello lo so, ma si sembra sia un sproposito cambiare la lettera q per ch soltanto per mantenere il suono(da questo punto di vista e' l'opzione piu' adatta)
Iraq non e' una parola italiana come altre che vengono usate in lingua italiana ma come dobbiamo creare/dare un gentilizio viene modificata(oltremodo essendo una parola straniera rimarrebbe incambiata)

Per me dovrebbe esser rispettato il "tema" originale .....
Per es: Uruguay-uruguayano(uruguaiano)
           se faccessimo Irak -irakeno sarebbe meglio, si mantiene il tema e il suono.(e la kappa dovrebbe esser usata piu'frequentemente)
Ma e' soltanto la mia opinione.


----------



## federicoft

URUBOY said:


> ma quello lo so, ma si sembra sia un sproposito cambiare la lettera q per ch soltanto per mantenere il suono(da questo punto di vista e' l'opzione piu' adatta)
> Iraq non e' una parola italiana come altre che vengono usate in lingua italiana ma come dobbiamo creare/dare un gentilizio viene modificata(oltremodo essendo una parola straniera rimarrebbe incambiata)
> 
> Per me dovrebbe esser rispettato il "tema" originale .....
> Per es: Uruguay-uruguayano(uruguaiano)
> se faccessimo Irak -irakeno sarebbe meglio, si mantiene il tema e il suono.(e la kappa dovrebbe esser usata piu'frequentemente)
> Ma e' soltanto la mia opinione.



Iraq non è nemmeno una parola araba, se è per questo. È la romanizzazione in italiano della stessa.

Irak è la romanizzazione in francese, e rispetta le regole fonetiche del francese. In italiano la lettera k non esiste.

Visto che si tratta di riprodurre in caratteri latini una parola scritta in un diverso sistema di scrittura che non ha una correlazione diretta con il nostro, non ci vedo nulla di male nell'adattarla via via alle nostre regole fonetiche.


----------



## jazyk

> Per me dovrebbe esser rispettato il "tema" originale .....
> Per es: Uruguay-uruguayano(uruguaiano)


Allora come facciamo con lo spagnolo elegir - elijo, colocar - coloque e tanti altri? Il tema originale, il latino, richiede eligo e colloces.


----------



## BlueWolf

federicoft said:


> Iraq non è nemmeno una parola araba, se è per questo. È la romanizzazione in italiano della stessa.
> 
> Irak è la romanizzazione in francese, e rispetta le regole fonetiche del francese. In italiano la lettera k non esiste.



A quanto mi risulta si può scrivere sia Iraq che Irak in italiano, dipende se si preferisce la traslitterazione inglese o francese (un po' tipo _shock_ o _choc_).

Comunque il fatto è che in italiano il suono [k] non si trova mai in fine di parola, quindi sia che si scriva _c_ (come sarebbe più logico), _k_ o _q_ rimane comunque qualcosa di "alieno".

Invece "iracheno" segue tutte le regole normali dell'italiano, che prevedono che il suono [k] venga trascritto _ch_ prima di una _e_ o di una _i_, anche quando queste fanno parte di un suffisso (come in questo caso -eno, vedi mancare -> manchi, amica -> amiche).

Infine ti faccio notare che il principio di immodificabilità della radice è qualcosa di quasi completamente alieno alla grafia italiana. Anche _fuoco_ e _focoso_ derivano dalla stessa radice. Se volessimo un'ortografia veramente etimologica dovremmo scrivere qualcosa tipo _*fôco_, ma perché complicarci la vita?


----------



## franz rod

> Infine ti faccio notare che il principio di immodificabilità della radice è qualcosa di quasi completamente alieno alla grafia italiana. Anche _fuoco_ e _focoso_ derivano dalla stessa radice. Se volessimo un'ortografia veramente etimologica dovremmo scrivere qualcosa tipo _*fôco_, ma perché complicarci la vita?



Non è molto corretto ciò che hai scritto.  Dovresti forse dire "il principio di immodificabilità è alieno alla lingua italiana" perchè la grafia dipende dalla grammatica, non l'inverso.
comunque la radice viene preservata nella quasi totalità delle parole (anche quando si scrive) anche perchè rappresenta l'insieme dei suoni che fissano il significato fondamentale di queste.
Pure l'esempio che hai fatto non è molto corretto: nel passaggio dal latino all'italiano, svariate parole hanno cambiato la "o" nel dittongo "uo".  Solo in taluni casi, in particolare nei derivati, questo dittongo può perdere la lettera u, ma, come si può notare, ha anche cambiato la posizione dell'accento  (->fuòco; focòso).
Un simile accorgimento dovrebbe anche essere adottato in altre parole (sUOno-->sonare,buono-->bontà, bonissimo, giuoco-->giocare, et cetera), anche se spesso non viene usato.


----------



## BlueWolf

franz rod said:


> Non è molto corretto ciò che hai scritto.  Dovresti forse dire "il principio di immodificabilità è alieno alla lingua italiana" perchè la grafia dipende dalla grammatica, non l'inverso.



No, il "quasi" l'avevo messo apposta, perché in certi casi viene invece rispettato. Tanto per dirne uno, la terza _i_ di _ciliegie_ è totalmente inutile, ma viene scritta per mantenere la corrispondenza con la radice.



> comunque la radice viene preservata nella quasi totalità delle parole (anche quando si scrive) anche perchè rappresenta l'insieme dei suoni che fissano il significato fondamentale di queste.
> Pure l'esempio che hai fatto non è molto corretto: nel passaggio dal latino all'italiano, svariate parole hanno cambiato la "o" nel dittongo "uo".  Solo in taluni casi, in particolare nei derivati, questo dittongo può perdere la lettera u, ma, come si può notare, ha anche cambiato la posizione dell'accento  (->fuòco; focòso).
> Un simile accorgimento dovrebbe anche essere adottato in altre parole (sUOno-->sonare,buono-->bontà, bonissimo, giuoco-->giocare, et cetera), anche se spesso non viene usato.


Non si tratta di un procedimento diverso (ti faccio notare che anche in iracheno l'accento è sul suffisso).
Fatto sta che _fuoco_ e _focoso_, che ho usato come esempi, derivano entrambi dalla stessa radice latina _foc-_. Che poi in una la _o_ si sia dittonghizzata è un altro discorso. Non è che la radice di _amico_ è diversa da quella di _amici_ solo perché in un caso abbiamo il suono [k] e nell'altro [tS]. Come puoi vedere la radice non è "l'insieme di suoni", altrimenti dovremmo ammettere che la radice di _amico _è_ *ami-_, visto che la corrispondenza fonetica con il suo plurale si ferma lì.


----------



## franz rod

> No, il "quasi" l'avevo messo apposta, perché in certi casi viene invece rispettato. Tanto per dirne uno, la _i_ di _ciliegie_ è totalmente inutile, ma viene scritto per mantenere la corrispondenza con la radice.


Certi? Forse dovresti dire tutti o quasi.
Il plurale in GIE è così formato perchè nel singolare la terminazione "gia" è preceduta da vocale. se fosse preceduta da consonante terminerebbe preferibilmente in ge (franGIa-->franGE).



> on si tratta di un procedimento diverso (ti faccio notare che anche in iracheno l'accento è sul suffisso).


L'accento cambia (iràq ad irachèno), ma qui non volevo soffermarmi su iraq o iracheno, per la quale è giusta la spiegazione che avevi dato tu, cioè "
Invece "iracheno" segue tutte le regole normali dell'italiano, che prevedono che il suono [k] venga trascritto _ch_ prima di una _e_ o di una _i_, anche quando queste fanno parte di un suffisso (come in questo caso -eno, vedi mancare -> manchi, amica -> amiche).", ma sulla seconda parte della spiegazione.



> Fatto sta che _fuoco_ e _focoso_, che ho usato come esempi, derivano entrambi dalla stessa radice latina _foc-_


La radice è foc, è vero, ma la spiegazione per la quale la U in taluni casi viene persa è diversa (anche se è pur sempre legata all'originale forma latina).  I grammatici definiscono in questi casi il dittongo "uo" come "dittongo mobile" proprio perchè può perdere la "u".  come puoi anche vedere però l'accento deve cambiare di posizione.



> Non è che la radice di _amico_ è diversa da quella di _amici_ solo perché in un caso abbiamo il suono [k] e nell'altro [tS]. Come puoi vedere la radice non è "l'insieme di suoni", altrimenti dovremmo ammettere che la radice di _amico _è_ *ami-_, visto che la corrispondenza fonetica con il suo plurale si ferma lì.


La radice viene definita come "insieme di suoni" dai grammatici.
In Amico la radice è sicuramente "amic" ma se in un caso la c è dura e negli altri è dolce dipende dalla normale evoluzione della lingua.  originariamente in latino non esistevano le c dolci eppur ora sono ben presenti nell'Italiano.  La radice viene comunque sempre seguita e sta alla base nella compisizione di altre parole (AMICo, AMICa, AMICi, AMICizia, AMIChevole,...)


----------



## MünchnerFax

Boooni... Boooni... 



franz rod said:


> ma qui non volevo soffermarmi su iraq o iracheno,


E invece, per cortesia, soffermiamoci proprio specificamente su _iraq_ e _iracheno_ e non allarghiamoci ad argomenti che hanno poco (la radice di _amico_) o nulla (il plurale in _-gie_) a che vedere con l'ambito del thread. Se c'è interesse per tematiche diverse o più generali, si aprano per favore nuove discussioni (andando prima a controllare le vecchie). Grazie.


----------



## BlueWolf

Franz rod, conosco le regole dell'ortografia italiana, so la differenza tra il plurale di _ciliegia _e di _frangia_, quello che volevo mostrare era la differenza di trattamento della radice nell'ortografia.
Similmente per amico, se sostieni che la radice sia composta da suoni, non puoi rispondermi che la radice di amico è amic-, visto che amic- è una grafia, che viene pronunciata in due modi diversi.



URUBOY said:


> Perche' iracheno e no iraqueno iraquense , perche' si cambia la radice ?
> meglio perche il cambio di q per ch essendo che la q e' una lettera pienamente italiana?



Be', mi sembrava che il tema del cambiamento della radice c'entrasse con il topic. Comunque, se si può parlare solo di _iraq_ e _iracheno_, allora la risposta alla domanda è molto semplice e banale: perché è così, punto.


----------



## franz rod

> Franz rod, conosco le regole dell'ortografia italiana, so la differenza tra il plurale di _ciliegia _e di _frangia_



Considerando l'esempio  sbagliato che hai fatto pensavo che dovessi ricordarti qualche regole.  Forse ho peccato di eccessiva gentilezza.



> Similmente per amico, se sostieni che la radice sia composta da suoni, non puoi rispondermi che la radice di amico è amic-, visto che amic- è una grafia, che viene pronunciata in due modi diversi.



La radice può subire leggere modificazioni (come ho già detto) ma come puoi notare anche tu la differenza tra amic con la c dolce e quella con la c dura è piccola.  
Tu sostieni come la radice nell'ortografia non si mantenga quasi mai simile a se stessa mentre è palese come una simile affermazione sia completamente errata:  già quando volgi un nome dal singolare al plurale mantieni la stessa radice, quando usi un aggettivo usando il maschile o il femminile mantieni la stessa radice, quando coniughi un verbo, a parte alcuni casi riscontrabili soprattutto in alcuni verbi "particolari" come essere o avere (e già il fatto che alcuni verbi vengano definiti "irregolari" vuol dire che sono una ecezzione, non la norma), mantieni la stessa radice.
Pertanto frasi come "il principio di immodificabilità della radice è qualcosa di quasi completamente alieno alla grafia italiana" sono sbagliate e, considerando che sono lette da persone che non usano l'Italiano come lingua madre, devono essere corrette per non indurli in errore.


----------



## Silvia10975

> _Nota della moderazione._
> Nonostante il precedente avvertimento del mio collega, vedo che i messaggi continuano ad allontanarsi con toni poco cordiali dal tema originale. Cerchiamo di mantenere un *ambiente accademico e collaborativo*. Qualsiasi messaggio che continui su questa linea verrà eliminato.
> Grazie per la vostra collaborazione d'ora in avanti.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti!

Per tornare alla questione originaria (iracheno, iraqueno), ho fatto una ricerca su gugol, solo pagine in italiano, e ho avuto questi risultati:

iracheno 735.000 occorrenze
iraqueno    3.630 occorrenze (inclusa questa pagina )
irakeno    45.900 occorrenze
iraquense        3 occorrenze (pare si tratti di traslitterazione al latino)


----------



## vega3131

Angel.Aura said:


> iracheno 735.000 occorrenze
> iraqueno 3.630 occorrenze (inclusa questa pagina )
> irakeno 45.900 occorrenze
> iraquense 3 occorrenze (pare si tratti di traslitterazione al latino)


Mi sembra che questo tagli la testa al toro. Prendiamo atto della forma predominante.
E' inutile discettare sul "dover essere" di una lingua...altrimenti si potrebbe proporre "*iraqeno*" o addirittura "*iraqiyo*", come più fedele all'originale


----------



## bubu7

Vediamo cosa dice il _Nuovo DOP_.


----------



## SunDraw

Se può servire: "Iraq" è la traslitterazione (inglese? _oh really_? [°]) in caratteri latini della traslitterazione (medievale) araba del persiano (qui ...traslitterato ovviamente!) "Erek", forse dalla città sumera Uruk (nella Bibbia: Erech) ...

Iracheno, qual è il problema? Un po' come il francese, mantenuto in inglese, "Iroquois" viene italianizzato in "irochese".
Il "que" falserebbe il suono originale, il "ke" e il "qe" sono uno più _raro_ dell'altro (per quanto oggi un "ke" non lo si nega più a nessuno...).
E "ringrazia" )) che non si sia dato un Irac[c]eno
(da Antiochia ad antiocheno si passò per Antioc[c]ia, mi dicono).

[°] non son riuscito a trovare niente di più remoto d'un, peraltro splendido, Iraq-Arabi in: F. C. Marmocchi Corso di geografia Universale, 1843, pag 109 ecc (Irak-Arabi a pag 158!)
http://books.google.it/books?id=jk0BAAAAYAAJ


----------



## saltapicchio

Da "Iraq" deriverebbe "iraqeno" ma in italiano questa traslitterazione è inaccettabile, evidentemente l'abbiamo adattata alla nostra grammatica e quindi scriviamo "iracheno".
In realtà, quando pronunciamo la parola "iracheno" spesso indugiamo su quel "ch" trasformandolo in una specie di "q". Quello che mi capita di sentire nei vari telegiornali o radiogiornali è che la pronuncia comune di "iracheno" è "iraqeno", nel senso che si dice "iraq" e gli si appiccica il suffisso "eno". Probabilmente succede anche a noi.

Provate anche voi. Pronunciate "iracheno" e probabilmente sentirete  "iraqeno", non "iracheno". Quantomeno il "ch" tenderà ad avere una certa durezza.

Inventiamoci una parola e pronunciamola: paracheno.
Come suona?
Adesso pronunciamo (onestamente...) iracheno.
Come suona?

Trovato differenze?

E adesso: avete qualcuno dietro che vi prende per matti che parlate da soli pronunciando strane parole davanti al PC? 

Potrei continuare scrivendo "e adesso prendete dell'abbondante colla vinilica...fatto?" 

Ciao


----------



## bubu7

saltapicchio said:


> Da "Iraq" deriverebbe "iraqeno" ma in italiano questa traslitterazione è inaccettabile...


Non secondo il DOP, uno dei nostri migliori dizionari di ortografia e pronuncia, come risulta evidente dal collegamento che ho fornito in precedenza.


----------



## saltapicchio

bubu7 said:


> Non secondo il DOP, uno dei nostri migliori dizionari di ortografia e pronuncia, come risulta evidente dal collegamento che ho fornito in precedenza.


 
Prendo atto 


Allora avrei dovuto scrivere che "questa traslitterazione viene considerata da molti inaccettabile" 


Non avevo utilizzato il collegamento da te fornito. Da quello che scrivi ne desumo quindi che il DOP mi dia ragione, no?


----------



## bubu7

saltapicchio said:


> Da quello che scrivi ne desumo quindi che il DOP mi dia ragione, no?


Direi di no: secondo il DOP _iraqeno_ è una traslitterazione accettabile.


----------



## saltapicchio

bubu7 said:


> Direi di no: secondo il DOP _iraqeno_ è una traslitterazione accettabile.


 
Mi riferivo alla pronuncia: scriviamo (ma potremmo anche non farlo)  iracheno ma pronunciamo (comunque) iraqeno


----------



## bubu7

saltapicchio said:


> Mi riferivo alla pronuncia: scriviamo (ma potremmo anche non farlo) iracheno ma pronunciamo (comunque) iraqeno


Scusami ma continuo a non capire cosa vuoi dire. 
Com'è evidente dalla trattazione del DOP,_ ira*che*no_ ha la stessa pronuncia di _ira*qe*no_ che è la stessa, ad esempio, di _Ra*che*le_.


----------



## vega3131

Mi sembra che stiamo un po’ “girando attorno al lume”. Preso atto che in italiano non esiste il suono [q], esplosiva *uvulare*, e che il suono che più gli si avvicina è l’esplosiva *velare* [k], scriviamo iracheno, che sembra il più naturale.
Altrimenti ricorriamo ai simboli fonetici. Suggerisco di dare un’occhiata ai siti:
http://www.unicode.org/help/display_problems.html
http://www.arts.gla.ac.uk/ipa/fullchart.html


----------



## saltapicchio

Alla fine di tutto il mio ragionamento sulla pronuncia (adesso che il buon vega3131 ci ha spiegato quali siano i termini giusti posso spiegarmi meglio) quello che volevo dire è che anche se la lingua italiana non prevede l'esplosiva uvulare, quando si pronuncia la parola "iracheno" è possibile che invece si tenda a trasformare l'esplosiva velare proprio in quella uvulare (io vado ad orecchio, ogni tanto questa esplosione uvulare la sento, non ci posso fare niente...  ).


----------

